

What If Web And Mobile Apps Are Like TV Shows? - benackles
http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2012/04/what-if-web-and-mobile-apps-are-like-tv-shows.html

======
gbog
I am surprised this topic did not get more tractiojn: Fred Wilson is basically
saying we are playing the game of musical chair, and the whistle is coming
soon (the whistle is the popping of the bubble, right?)

